# Trying to install php5-curl



## millionaire_mind (May 23, 2010)

Can someone help me get over this hurdle:


```
xxx-xxx-xxx-xxx# cd /usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl
xxx-xxx-xxx-xxx# make install clean
===>  Building for php5-curl-5.3.2
/bin/sh /usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.2/ext/curl/libtool --mode=compile cc  -I. -I/usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.2/ext/curl 
-DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.2/ext/curl/include -I/usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.2/ext/curl/main -I/usr
/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.2/ext/curl -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr
/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/include/php/ext/date/lib -I/usr/local/include  -I/usr/local/include/php 
-DHAVE_CONFIG_H  -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe   -c /usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.2/ext/curl/interface.c -o interface.lo
 cc -I. -I/usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.2/ext/curl -DPHP_ATOM_INC -I/usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.2/ext/curl/include -I/usr
/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.2/ext/curl/main -I/usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.2/ext/curl -I/usr/local/include/php -I/usr/local
/include/php/main -I/usr/local/include/php/TSRM -I/usr/local/include/php/Zend -I/usr/local/include/php/ext -I/usr/local/include/php/ext
/date/lib -I/usr/local/include -I/usr/local/include/php -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -c /usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work
/php-5.3.2/ext/curl/interface.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/interface.o
/usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.2/ext/curl/interface.c:319: warning: initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type
/usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.2/ext/curl/interface.c: In function 'curl_write':
/usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.2/ext/curl/interface.c:930: error: 'zend_fcall_info' has no member named 'object_ptr'
/usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.2/ext/curl/interface.c: In function 'curl_progress':
/usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.2/ext/curl/interface.c:1006: error: 'zend_fcall_info' has no member named 'object_ptr'
/usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.2/ext/curl/interface.c: In function 'curl_read':
/usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.2/ext/curl/interface.c:1080: error: 'zend_fcall_info' has no member named 'object_ptr'
/usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.2/ext/curl/interface.c: In function 'curl_write_header':
/usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl/work/php-5.3.2/ext/curl/interface.c:1157: error: 'zend_fcall_info' has no member named 'object_ptr'
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/ftp/php5-curl.
xxx-xxx-xxx-xxx#
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 24, 2010)

See if entry 20100409 in /usr/ports/UPDATING applies.


----------



## millionaire_mind (May 24, 2010)

The only one I have on that list is php5-mash.  I'm pretty sure I can figure out how to delete the package, but how do I rebuild php5?  Will my php.ini be safe?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 24, 2010)

`portmaster -r php5\*` or [cmd=]portupgrade -r php5\*[/cmd] should work. Neither will touch php.ini.


----------



## millionaire_mind (May 24, 2010)

I did portupgrade -r php5\* and now none of my php pages on the web will load, and my phone is about to start ringing off the hook.  I'm rebooting the server now, please help!!!


----------



## millionaire_mind (May 24, 2010)

OK, I did "make install clean" on:

/usr/ports/databases/php5-mysql - MySQL Database
/usr/ports/www/php5-session	- Sessions
/usr/ports/graphics/php5-gd - Graphics Library

And things seem to be working.


----------



## millionaire_mind (May 24, 2010)

And, php5-curl installed


----------



## millionaire_mind (May 24, 2010)

The only issue I'm seeing right now is in phpMyAdmin:

"Cannot load mcrypt  extension. Please check your PHP configuration."


----------



## millionaire_mind (May 24, 2010)

did a "make install clean" for php5-mcrypt and now phpMyAdmin goes wacky, weird.


----------



## millionaire_mind (May 24, 2010)

Cleared cookies in my browser and everything is happy now.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for posting your diary ...


----------

